# Another temp gauge question...ECT? Cluster? or something else?



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Hello, new to the TT forums here though I have been a long time Vortex member. Just got my first TT and I'll post some pics later. It has a few kinks to work out in it but is very straight! 
Anyways, PO mentioned that the temp gauge has read two ticks high for quite some time. Though, a check of the temp using the clima cluster reveals it is perfectly fine. So it is something with the gauge itself. However, the cluster shows no signs of other problems, fuel is spot on, etc. 
I have searched a variety of different topics and get anything from a bad ECT to having to have the whole cluster rebuilt. Is there any one else that has had this same problem out there and has come up with a fix for the problem? Would getting a "parts" cluster that by some stroke of luck might have a good temp gauge work and swap that in? What about the ECT, could that fix it? (car does have the green one...car in question is a 01 roadster 225Q). 
Any ideas would be great. I can live with it for a while but would like correct readings on the dash. If a cluster rebuild is my only option, I guess thats the route I'll go. 
Joe


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Another temp gauge question...ECT? Cluster? or something else? (RabbitGTDguy)*

if the engine coolant temp sensor fails, the hvac channel 49 is calculted by things like IAT ect. the cluster won't be spot on either. i would replace the coolant temp sensor first, then move on.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

I currently have the same issue. Upon a cold start my temp gauge reads 1/2 LOL.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Charisma)*

I'll give the ECT sensor a try...since I have one here that is new...
Ran VAGCOM on her today, didn't pick up any probs with the ECT. 
From there...looks like I may be doing a cluster repair. 
Joe



_Modified by RabbitGTDguy at 7:45 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

Replaced ECT...NO luck. So it had to be something in the gauge itself I imagine. 
That said...noticed the movement of the gauge. Inserting the key in the ignition makes the temp gauge move up a "quarter" way on the gauge. Starting then brings it up a bit more...and then of course by warm up its running two tics past the norm. 
Turn off the car....gauge falls back to a quarter....takes a minute or so before it finally falls all the way back off. Quirky...
Joe


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

If the ECT didn't do it, your cluster is screwed. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

In thinking about the temp gauge on the TT clusters and their movement...maybe its already been asked and/or tried...but has anyone ever looked at using a temp gauge from a MKIV? The movement and range is the same. I'm wondering if I could find a MKIV parts cluster just to mess around with to see if its a viable option. Alot more MKIV clusters around vs. TT ones and i hate to have mine rebuilt when nothing else is wrong with it at the moment. 
Joe


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

I had the exact problem and spent $,$$$ in labor and parts trying to fix it. Dont waste your time, its your cluster and chances are its part of the cluster recall. Take your car in and let the dealer worry about it.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*

With his car being an '01, the chances are pretty slim of it being covered. Plus, to be included as part of the settlement, the paper work was due quite a while ago.
That class action suit was pretty lame...


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

hey, for future reference,
from bently,
with engine cold, IE sitting over night, your AIT sensor and ECT sensor should be the same within 1 deg. if your ECT fails, your ecu will calculate coolant temp from various sensors, mostly your AIT and the rpm. since your gauge messed up when you removed the key, chances are that you have a bad cluster







. But, if you have vag com, turn on your ignition, with the engine off, and select output tests. it will run through some sequences, but your gauges should move in harmony. if your temp gauge doesn't move the same as your fuel gauge, then your cluster is messed up. if it moves the same, you have a different issue at hand.
2 cents


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I'll give that a try. 
Here is an odd one for you. After replacing the ECT sensor the other night and not really noting any changes..(gauge still went up to at least 1/4-1/3 on a cold start). After running for a few days here, the temp gauge is NO LONGER reading two ticks high....rather, just one tick. 
Weird....
I'll give the VAG COM trick a try...I do have it. 
Joe


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

Just picked up an '02 TT from Chicago today w/ this exact problem. I did ALOT of research before buying the car and kinda knew what I was in for. The car has VERY low miles for the model year (49k). When I did the auto scan w/ my VAG, I show zero engine codes. When we test drove the car I noticed that the temp gauge was showing a click below H when warm. I did the cluster test and sure enough, the needle only goes down to 2 clicks above C. Obviously the cluster is F'd. Not a big deal, I'll figure it out from wealth of knowledge in these forums. When we were stuck in traffic on the way back to St. Louis, the gauge was buried in H and we got a coolant light showed on the info screen (w/ multiple pixel failures). Hmmmmmm. 


_Modified by slowandlow at 3:21 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (slowandlow)*

an update to this since I see it was brought back from the dead. 
I was able to get audi to replace my cluster for a song compared to new. "Good faith" that people have talked about does exist at some of your local Audi dealers....and I'm the third owner of the car...so I got lucky. 
I also tried the Jeff Pipes DIY repair as well, and it did fix the problem too. Though, since I already had the cluster repair set through Audi, I pulled the "good" coolant temp gauge back out of the "bad" cluster *I have a perfect 36k miles updated/new version cluster that I had bought* and swapped back in the one that was causing problems. So, now I have that cluster here for parts/spare in the future...which I doubt I'll need. 
For someone that can't get their cluster replaced for a decent price...or at all. This would DEF be worth a shot *and I have a good unit if you want to try...* 

Joe


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

^ IM sent!!!
I have DIY fixed mine twice now and my coolant gauge works great but my gas gauge is way off again...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

and replied...I have an idea for you. 
Joe


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

Well, I've done some more research over the weekend and it looks like I have a couple of options. Option 1 is to send the cluster out to one of the repair shops listed on ebay. It think that $150 is a very reasonable price to pay to get the analog gauges sorted and dead pixels restored on the info screen. Option 2 is role the dice on taking it to the dealer and see if they will help us out. I don't have very high hopes that they will cover anything on a car that's on it's 3rd owner. Option 3 is fix it myself, but I'm unable to find anything on the "Jeff Pipes DIY". I would be satisfied to just get the temp gauge functioning properly. 
EDIT: I found the DIY!


_Modified by slowandlow at 4:40 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (slowandlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowandlow* »_ Option 3 is fix it myself, but I'm unable to find anything on the "Jeff Pipes DIY". I would be satisfied to just get the temp gauge functioning properly. 
EDIT: I found the DIY!
_Modified by slowandlow at 4:40 PM 6-15-2009_

Okay, would you like to enlighten the rest of us? I would love to know where this DIY is and what I can do to get my Temp Needle to go to the next mark after the Center. thank you!


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

As requested.
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (slowandlow)*

Thank you very kindly!


----------

